# Watermelons



## In the Kitchen (Aug 7, 2006)

We are eating lot of watermelons due to the heat.  Do you prefer seedless or seeds?  I am buying the ones w/seeds as I think they are not as dry as the seedles.  Maybe my own imagination.  Would like your opinion.  Also does the floor in the kitchen have to be cleaned after eating watermelon?  Seems mine is always sticky from juice.  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## GB (Aug 7, 2006)

I have not noticed a difference between seeds and seedless personally, but I have never paid much attention. I will have to see next time I get some.

We usually only eat it outside because it is so messy.I had to hose the baby off last time we did that, seriously. We put her in her baby pool and turned the hose on her. She loved it


----------



## RDG (Aug 7, 2006)

I didn't know there was a variety Without seeds: 
In every way....with or without seeds, water melon is wonderful. And if you inject some whisky inside, it's better.....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 7, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> I didn't know there was a variety Without seeds:
> In every way....with or without seeds, water melon is wonderful. And if you inject some whisky inside, it's better.....


 
I have indeed seen the seedless version in some supermarkets around Rome, but they cost more and we never really bothered with them...

Watermelons are so good, even those pesky numerous seeds would never faze us, we have just taken it granted digging out or spitting out seeds are simply a part of the watermelon eating process... and yes they are even better eaten outside, as GB pointed out, then you don't have to worry about the mess you make, you can even have some seed spitting contest!!


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 7, 2006)

I like to use seedless ones to make watermelon juice.  I cut the watermelon into small chunks.  I add them to the blender and blend it.  It's a great solution if the watermelon is not sweet as you can add a little sugar to it while blending.  

Pour it into large pitchers and hit it with some lemon juice and then just serve it in large glasses.  It goes well with a BBQ and since we are a strict no-alcohol family it works as a great option for our guests.  I have yet to have someone not enjoy this drink.


----------



## GB (Aug 7, 2006)

I would be another who would not not enjoy it Yakuta  That sounds simple and so delicious!


----------



## Alix (Aug 7, 2006)

You know, now that I think of it, they don't seem to sell the seeded variety around here anymore. I have only seen the seedless for some time. I don't notice a difference in the flavour or juiciness. I DO notice that I won't buy one unless they are 33cents a lb or less!


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 7, 2006)

I rarely see a watermelon with seeds either.  At the farmer's mkt, I can get seedless for $3 but at the grocery store they vary from $4-$7.

It doesn't matter how much they cost, the season for the best of the best is so short that I'll pay it.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 7, 2006)

*watermelon*

Yakuta, I knew you would have something different and delicious.  Just sounds so good. Next time I get one not too sweet know what to do.  Wonder why I couldn't think of that.  

GB  that  sounds like so much fun.  Keep it  up so she doesn't forget.  You really enjoy her don't you?  Got to have another one to enjoy more.  They grow too fast.  Just like the wat ermelon here and gone.  I just love summer for the fruit it offers.

I feel so refreshed after I had melon that was in fridge for while. Better than anything.  Always worth the clean up afterwards and usually me that does it alone.  Seeds and all.

Wonder why people put salt on it?  I think ruins it and not really healthy for you.


----------



## GB (Aug 7, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> You really enjoy her don't you?


Does it show that much


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 7, 2006)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> I like to use seedless ones to make watermelon juice. I cut the watermelon into small chunks. I add them to the blender and blend it. It's a great solution if the watermelon is not sweet as you can add a little sugar to it while blending.
> 
> Pour it into large pitchers and hit it with some lemon juice and then just serve it in large glasses. It goes well with a BBQ and since we are a strict no-alcohol family it works as a great option for our guests. I have yet to have someone not enjoy this drink.


 
I'll be doing this tonight, Yakuta!  I just bought one and was so disappointed when I cut into it and it wasn't sweet at all.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 7, 2006)

Love watermellon!  The taste of summer!  I prefer seedless...they are smaller and easier to put in the fridge too.  BTW  watermellon is very nutricious...and is a red fruit...really good for you.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 7, 2006)

*Absolutely!*

Life is so beautiful when a young child involved.  Or a puppy.  Since my days are behind me, you make me remember the way I used to feel.  Better than any holiday.  Almost like July 4, never knowing what will be shot off next.  Those days are for you and her mom.  Have to tell her all about it when she gets children of her own.  That is something to look forward to.  Only enjoy each day that you share. You deserve it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 7, 2006)

I think the regular watermelon is much sweeter than the seedless the seeds dont bother me at all.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 7, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> II had to hose the baby off last time we did that, seriously. We put her in her baby pool and turned the hose on her. She loved it


 
We have a favorite family story about feeding very young daughter watermelon one fine summer day. She was so streaked with juice that the flies all gravitated to her.  And yes, we hosed her off!


----------



## Alix (Aug 7, 2006)

We accidentally got a yellow fleshed watermelon once. I didn't care for its flavour much. Anyone else tried one of those?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 7, 2006)

never heard of it, Alix.  But when it's not a color you are used to there could be negative reactions.... blue mashed potatoes, for example.


----------



## Alix (Aug 7, 2006)

I'd never seen one either, this was sort of a surprise. (Blue mashed potatoes would be a definite UGH! I'm not a big potato fan unless they are sliced fine and deep fried!!)


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 7, 2006)

I've had seeded, seedless, red-, orange-, yellow-, and coral-fleshed watermelons.  I'm not a big fan of any of them, unless they are "sugar sweet".

PeppA has been buying one watermelon a week lately.  The kids love it.  Of course, I'm cleaning seeds and dried watermelon juice off the table and floors.  Such is life.  I'll have to try to get some pictures of the little ones eating watermelon.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 7, 2006)

*For You*

GB: this was for you.  Some might think I am crazy or in wrong place. Look how many others 'hose' off after they get  through!  mudbug even said something about flies landing on someone.  Must have been pretty sweet.  

Absolutely! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Life is so beautiful when a young child involved. Or a puppy. Since my days are behind me, you make me remember the way I used to feel. Better than any holiday. Almost like July 4, never knowing what will be shot off next. Those days are for you and her mom. Have to tell her all about it when she gets children of her own. That is something to look forward to. Only enjoy each day that you share. You deserve it.


i read your comments and then responded.  should have put 'quote' down there.  Seems everyone has memories connected to watermelon.  Could it be because it isn't around year round?  I have seen trucks on side of road loaded w/watermelons.  Wish I would know when they got there.  

Cleaning up is just part of the fun of eating the watermelon. Now when I clean I will think of you AllenMI when I do it. Might make the time easier to take. Only thankful they do eat it.  Relative of mine always prefers to get Dairy Queen instead.  Don't know why the mother allows it .  We all eat watermelon and she wants ice cream!


----------



## licia (Aug 7, 2006)

My grandfather used to grow yellow watermelons. They were very good once you got past the fact that they weren't red.  I like the seeded watermelons better than the seedless - seems the flavor is better. We eat a good bit of watermelon, but I buy it in quarters since I've never had much luck purchasing a good one whole.


----------



## middie (Aug 7, 2006)

Am I the only person on Earth that doesn't like watermelon ?
Or any melons for that matter ?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 7, 2006)

Watermelon and peaches are my two favorite fruits..I've been buying the small watermelons that are all heart..No seeds and each one is as sweet as sugar, expensive little fellows though. Our little Ethan can hold his own with anybody when it comes to watermelon, I do believe that child can eat a half all by himself  Now this morning I picked our one and only watermelon from the garden..It came up from last years left behind seeds and it is beautiful and sweet..But the small heart watermelons are heaven..
kadesma


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 7, 2006)

Yakuta has the right idea, for sure. Here in Mexico, "agua fresca" is a popular drink made with all kinds of fruit and sold by street vendors.  Watermelon is my favorite. First, I have to take the seeds out, because I can't find seedless watermelons here in Mexico. Then chunk it up and put it in the blender with enough water to make it blend easily. You eventually want about three parts fruit to one part water. I make about three blender jars full and add about half cup to a cup of sugar and a little lime juice. Then add some sliced limes to a big pitcher - it is so pretty! Thirst-quenching, too. This is also good made with fresh pineapple or mangos.


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 8, 2006)

Since there are just the 2 of us the "Personal size" ones have been a blessing!  They seem expensive per lb but when I consider the waste I have if I buy a huge one it evens out.  I just heard about putting salt on watermelon - never thought of that before - cantalope but not watermelon.

A great "sauce" for any fruit or melon = powdered sugar + enough drops of red wine vinegar to make it into a sauce.  Start with 1 C sugar and about 1T sugar.  It's delicious!

My Dad had a private space in the back of his garage with a fridge usually filled with salami, peperoni and wine and his Beer Meister.  He was always experimenting with pickling one thing or another.  I didn't realize he was "Pickeling" whole watermelons with vodka until my 5 yr old son got ahold of one and was really tipsy before we realized it!  This being nearly 30 years ago we all laughed instead of going ballistic.  

Only draw-back to the personal watermelons is there is little or no rind and I want to try to pickle watermelon rind!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 8, 2006)

_Hi Linda,_
_they are perfect when it's just me and my grandson Ethan, when the rest of the family is here I get two or three of them and there is never any left._
_I know what you mean about the thin rind, not enough there to pickle, but they sure are a lot easier to handle when you cut them...I always salt my melons and I've even tried a little pepper on them..I like both but salt is my favorite, it really brings UP the flavor._

_kadesma _


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 10, 2006)

What does pickled water melon rind taste like?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 11, 2006)

I like the seedless my self...


----------



## Human (Aug 11, 2006)

Here is one way to save yourself from a watermelon mess:

Take a baking pan (the rectangular shape sizes) and put a cutting board on the baking pan before cutting the watermelon. The juice that flows out from a watermelon when it is being cut will be trapped within the baking pan because of its borders. Once the watermelon is cut up into pieces, the juice in the baking pan can be thrown out, or you put into a cup and drink it depending how the baking pan looks like 

Watermelon is best eaten when it is at room temperature. The level of antioxidant in the watermelon is at the highest during a room temperature and lowest when it is store in a fridge.


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 11, 2006)

My memory of watermelon pickles is that the texture is extraordinary - I remember bread and butter ones but some people may do dill as well.  Anybody have a recipe> 

2 in Or


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 18, 2006)

I once served watermelon granita as a light refreshing elegant dessert to a very appreciative group.  It's basically blendered watermelon with a few strawberries, some lemon juice and sugar.  Place in freezer in a baking pan for a couple hours then break up with a fork.  Repeat this 2 or 3 times in 2 hour intervals until flaky crushed consistency.  Serve in martini glasses or clear glass bowls, garnish with chopped up assorted berries in syrup, and a mint leaf. Can be made 2 days ahead. Some of my guests refused to leave without my recipe...


----------



## buckytom (Aug 18, 2006)

we've been eating, or rather sucking down a seedless watermelon just about every week this summer since they've shown up in the markets this year.

i've heard that this year has been a bumper crop of high quality melons in the u.s. because of the weather. as far as i'm concerned, it's true. i can't remember enjoying eating watermelon this much as sweet as it's been, but also for teaching my boy to spit seeds.

i bought a seeded one just for that reason.  

otherwise, the seedless are fantastic, imo.

here's some info from a local green grocer/tv guy: http://www.producepete.com/shows/seedlesswatermelons.html


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 18, 2006)

If I go to the market I can find red watermelon, bright-red watermelon and, occasionally, yellow watermelon. Ive never seen a seedless one, because removing the seeds is not really a problem. 
We add a little sugar and blend the watermelon fruit to make refreshing "_Batido de Patilla" -_ just the right thing for a hot day. 
A few months ago I copied a recipe from somewhere or other - a watermelon salad with feta cheese and arugula.nice, tasty, subtle, but a bit fussy!


----------



## BabyG (Sep 10, 2006)

I actually enjoy eating the seeds of the watermelon along with the fruit!

I have always wondered tho, if the seeds make a difference in the amount of calories in watermelon.  They surely must, after all, all seeds are high in fat and calorie dense.  Yet watermelon is always known as a low calorie food due to its high water content.

Does anyone have any insight?

Thankyou


----------



## shannon in KS (Sep 10, 2006)

My mother grows Sugar Baby watermelons, and she had a LOT this year, so we have been blessed with an abundance. I started making watermelon martinis with the juice and mojitos with the frozen pureed fruit! YUM YUM! The neighborhood BBQ turned out to be quite a kick that night!


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 10, 2006)

_I have been eating watermelon almost every day since I arrived in Michigan.  There is a supermarket here that has the sweetest, reddest and most delicious seedless watermelon I've ever tasted.  I have been doing well on a behavior modificatioin diet (very similar to the South Beach Diet)  and now I find out that watermellon is forbidden because of the high sugar content.  OHMYGOD,  I can''t even imagine that I will have to go the rest of the summer without it._


----------



## GB (Sep 10, 2006)

I have taken some of the suggestions here to put the watermelon in a blender and turn it into a drink. I blend it up real well and add some water and a little sugar. Then I either drink it like that or I pour a little seltzer in. Sometimes I add a bit of vodka too


----------



## lulu (Sep 10, 2006)

Watermelon juice with ginger or mint is a good non-alcoholic drink too.  The ginger packs a real punch


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 12, 2006)

seedless because I don't like eating the seeds... so i always have to eat as many seeds as i can, and then spit them out, then eat the whole thing.


----------

